# Quality 1911's Made in America



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am looking for a 1911 pistol and would like to have something made here. As I understand Springfield & Dan Wesson and who knows what else is not made in the USA. The local gun shop recommended Kimber but I have been reading several posts about problems with them. I am looking for a mid level with adjustable sights etc.. so I will have something to improve upon. It seems that this can be had for under 1K. Any suggestions on American made pistols? Thanks.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Smith and Wesson?

JW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

IIRC Dan Wessons are made in NY I don't recall if the frames are made here. S&W, Fusion, Les Baer, Wilson Combat, Nighthawk and Ed Brown are all US made.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Too Slow '90 said:


> The local gun shop recommended Kimber but I have been reading several posts about problems with them.


Kimber makes a very good handgun. The only problems I have ever seen with them was during the break in period. But, this was consistent across the board. There is a reason, it's because Kimbers are made tight with close tolerances. Until you get approx 500-1000 rds through them, they tend to be persnickety. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Originally I was looking at Kimber then I compaired it with DW. The Dan Wesson was the Bobtailed version in 10mm. Very nice gun! The slide had no play (other higher priced brands in the case did) the feed ramp and other parts were polished. It just seemed really well made and the price was $999.... Of course that is just my opinion.... You should do what I have been doing over the last couple months and go pick up every gun you think you may want so you get a first hand comparision. In the end I ordered a Fusion. (the former owner/founder or something like that of DW owns Fusion) Good Luck!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Kimber makes a very good handgun. The only problems I have ever seen with them was during the break in period. But, this was consistent across the board. There is a reason, it's because Kimbers are made tight with close tolerances. Until you get approx 500-1000 rds through them, they tend to be persnickety. Just my .02.:smt033


Without turning this into a which is better debate, I don't think that Kimbers are tighter than any other higher tier gun. Dan Wesson, Wilson, NHC, even the Sig GSRs are about the same if not tighter than Kimbers and there's no definitive break in period for those. Out of all the "primary" 1911 makers, only about three state the need for a break in period: Kimber, Para Ordnance, and Les Baer. IMHO only the Baers NEED a break in period and that's only because they are insanely tight, especially with the 1.5 package. I'm of the mind that my gun should work out of the box, if it doesn't something just isn't right.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

JeffWard said:


> Smith and Wesson?
> 
> JW


Until now I have overlooked them. No particular reason...I guess it's time to look.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't forget Colt?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

forestranger said:


> Don't forget Colt?





Too Slow '90 said:


> I am looking for a mid level with adjustable sights etc.. so I will have something to improve upon. It seems that this can be had for under 1K


A Colt doesn't meet his requirements, he's wanting adj. sights, that means either a Gold Cup or Special Combat, a GC is at the top end if not over his price range and the Spec Combat is about $1300-$1450.

:smt1099


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Too Slow '90 said:


> I am looking for a 1911 pistol and would like to have something made here. As I understand Springfield & Dan Wesson and who knows what else is not made in the USA. The local gun shop recommended Kimber but I have been reading several posts about problems with them. I am looking for a mid level with adjustable sights etc.. so I will have something to improve upon. It seems that this can be had for under 1K. Any suggestions on American made pistols? Thanks.


Dan Wessons are made here. Sigs are too.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting topic (subscribed). I'm no 1911 knowledge-base, but one thing came to mind.. 

There's "made" as in from raw material to final product in-box. 

Then there's "made" as in some or most parts and final assembly. 

Then there's "made" as in final assembly from sourced parts from various 1911 part-makers or locations domestic and abroad under the same or few companies.

... Just like cars, I'd be willing to bet there some seriously nice 1911's assembled in the states, but you'd need to research the parts as well if you're concerned on all the components location of build.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

thercman said:


> Originally I was looking at Kimber then I compaired it with DW. The Dan Wesson was the Bobtailed version in 10mm. Very nice gun! The slide had no play (other higher priced brands in the case did) the feed ramp and other parts were polished. It just seemed really well made and the price was $999.... Of course that is just my opinion.... You should do what I have been doing over the last couple months and go pick up every gun you think you may want so you get a first hand comparision. In the end I ordered a Fusion. (the former owner/founder or something like that of DW owns Fusion) Good Luck!


I held this exact same weapon not four days ago (at least I think I did, Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail 10mm?). Wow this thing was sweet; I've never held a 1911 that felt so dense, solid, small, tight, and smooth all at the same time. I was really impressed with the spikelike feel of the grips; I bet they work real well, if not too well. Something tells me that hot 10mm loads would turn those "great" grips into a beltsander... :smt120


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

oak1971 said:


> Dan Wessons are made here. Sigs are too.


I understood that Dan Wesson was owned by CZ and was made in the Czek Republic...and I thought Sigs were made in Germany. Am I getting bad info or just confused?


----------



## Greyhoundman (Feb 14, 2009)

Dan Wesson is owned by CZ, but the Dan Wesson pistols are still made in the US, I believe in NY state. but I do not know where all their parts are sourced from.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sig Sauer also has a U.S. plant. Again though never looked into where the parts come from. All that research would give me a headache :smt082 I'll stick with my Springfield, Colt, and Para Ord :smt023


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Sig Sauer also has a U.S. plant. Again though never looked into where the parts come from. All that research would give me a headache :smt082 I'll stick with my Springfield, Colt, and Para Ord :smt023


I hear ya. I have an Xd 45 an Xdm 9. I have never fired a Springfield 1911 but I am sure I would like it...Just rying to spend the money where I make it. It seems that everybody is out of stock on the Springfields anyway.


----------



## GLI45 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Sti*

STI in Georgetown, Texas. They make some of the finest 1911s out there today. More expensive than typical production guns, but worth every penny. Hand fitted, great trigger, wickedly accurate, and smoother than a marble floor covered in warm butter. Great guns from a little town in Texas.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

STI Does make a damn good pistol no denying that. They are probably the most overlooked maker in the country.


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

A marble floor covered in warm butter.... interesting thought


----------

